# Poll and Image? Global Generation Chart



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

What Country's Generation timeline do you agree with from the Global Generation Chart? and please write your MBTI?
_Can only choose one option_


Image: Global Generation Chart









or 

https://www2.deloitte.com/content/dam/insights/us/articles/talking-about-whose-generation-ages-and-attitudes-among-the-global-workforce/Screen-Shot-2012-09-28-at-5.36.38-PM.png


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

China's Generation Timeline


----------



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

I like China's way of putting it IMO.

Also, as someone who was born and grew up in the U.S, I have never seen or heard anyone go by the 1981-2001 definition.


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I voted South Africa.

I generally find these two decades similar - 50s and 60s (blues, swing, pop, doo-***, country music, jazz, R&B and rock-n-roll era); 70s and 80s (disco, funk, dance-pop, pop, new wave, reggae, hip hop, house, techno and rock era); and 90s and 00s (teen-pop, dance-pop, reggae, rnb, hiphop and rock era) , so far 10s and now (dance, indie, hip hop, chill wave, grime, trap music, rock era).

Rock music has done well decade after decade.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

China's, because it's way more objective.


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

keepthefaith.faith said:


> What Country's Generation timeline do you agree with from the Global Generation Chart? and please write your MBTI?
> _Can only choose one option_
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the U.S. and Brazil definitions


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

Rainbowz said:


> I like China's way of putting it IMO.
> 
> Also, as someone who was born and grew up in the U.S, I have never seen or heard anyone go by the 1981-2001 definition.


Actually, that was one of the original definitions before people decided to split the 90s in half to create controversy


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

I agree with Japan and China's Generation span.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

They're the same


----------

